# GRRR-RIPPER



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

Maybe I am over cautious. I bought 2 GRRR-RIPPERS a couple of years ago. 2014 to be precise and they are still in the boxes. I just don't feel safe with the thought of my hands only a few inches above a large spinning steel blade.

As a very basic Wood Worker I am having success with good push sticks and MagSwitch Feather Boards and my hands feel safe at all times. I am open minded about the GRRR-Ripper and have watched lots of videos with folk achieving good results with the "Gripper" But an instinct deep inside me says " Leave Well Alone" I am an instinct person and have always believed that if I don't feel safe, then I probably am not.

The GRRR-RIPPER looks a great Tool, but maybe not for me????

Merry Christmas.

Cliff.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I like push sticks with a long flat that registers the workpiece, and catches the back edge. A simple plastic push stick doesn't work for me, because as you push down on the back of the board it can lift the front of it.

My favorite one has a saw-handle shape, and is just 3/4" ply with eased edges.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas Cliff, I like the push stick but after looking at the videos on the GRRR_Ripper, for me it would be a matter of getting confidence in any new product if purchase. It look good for cutting thinner pieces which sometimes are hard to keep level with the push stick. I noted that Carbertac Aust have them so might just shout myself a Xmas present. I think you should give them a go mate but take care. All the best for the new Year.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

pintodeluxe
I also like the long handle. I have yet to try the saw-handle shape. I agree it would be a good grip, but the hands still pass close to the blade. I would prefer your version with a long flat that registers the workpiece.
Regards,

Cliff.

Merry Christmas to you too Bob…..You are quite correct, it is most likely a matter of confidence. I have seen it demonstrated on youtube and the Wood Whisperer gives a pretty good Demo and he pointed out the ability the GRRR-RIPPER has in cutting very thin stock. I'll keep it in the back of my mind in case I decide to give it a go. Yes taking care is what it is all about. 
Carba-Tec is good as they give really good one on one assistance and the staff know what they are talking about.

Happy New Year Bob, looking forward to seeing your 2017 Creations.

Regards,

Cliff.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I just got around to putting mine together, I bought it 5 or 6 years ago. I've only used it a few times , but I'm liking it.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I like my Grrr-rippers and use the all the time. I think they prevent kick back especially on smaller pieces and provide better control.

Great thing is that you can do it any way you want….just be safe.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

It took me a while to get used to using the Grippers over the blade, but they're actually very safe. They don't have to be used like above the blade though….you can position them where you'd place a push shoe or push stick.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Cliff I'm sure it's just as others have said, you have to get use to it. I personally do not have one but thought about it a lot.
I made a few different ones out of wood with a long reach that work for me. I added some non skid material to the bottom of them and they work well. I guess it's a preference. I would say give one a try, you may like it.
Sometimes we are like old dogs, hard to train. LOL.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

I've got 2 Grrr-rippers and use them at certain times. I like 'em. The only thing I didn't like was the price. If nothing else I'd use them because of the cost to just leave them sitting on a shelf.


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

I've had the Grrr-ippers for a couple years and use them. I have found I prefer a push stick for the back of the piece but love the gripper, specifically it's ability to ride right over the blade, for the leading end. As other have said, a push stick only can have the leading end lift up resulting in kickback, burning or uneven cuts. I didn't like using the downward pressure necessary to use two grippers and didn't like the constant readjustment for the hook on the rear one.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I only have one, but I like it. So it takes a few seconds to adjust it for different widths, but that's OK by me. Maybe it's a good thing to slow down every now and then.

Give it a try. Practice will make you more confident.


----------



## measure2wice (Mar 3, 2015)

I've had 2 for a while and use them about half the time or should say when appropriate. It is not natural to have your hand over the blade and this took my brain a few times to adjust. Setting up takes some time but makes me think about the cut I'm making and is it the safest way to do it. I have been using the "leap frog" technique and getting great results.

Harry


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

I like them and use them where appropriate. As mentioned they are very good for making narrow rip cuts. I like how it also pushes the offcut through. The level of control is great.

But I do like to use my blade guard whenever possible. In that case, the GRRR-RIPPER is only useful as a push block if the cut is wide enough for it to fit between the blade guard and fence.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a simple rule with my table saw - unless there is a really good reason (e.g. rebates or splitting lids off boxes), the safety guard stays on. I could probably use the GRRR-Ripper for the rebates, but otherwise it won't work so well for me. I'm firmly in the camp of feather boards and push sticks.

It does occur to me that it could be really useful on the router table though. I generally find guards on router tables to be cumbersome and to get in the way of push sticks, so I tend not to use them. I do still use feather boards and push sticks, but I think the GRRR-Ripper could work just as well.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I bought TWO of the Grippers a couple of years ago. Used them for a little while, however, it forced me to remove my Yellow Board Buddies (anti-kickback) in order to use the grippers. 

I did NOT like that aspect, since IMO that makes me more vulnerable to kickback.
You have to adjust the gripper(s) after EVERY cut (ended up cutting one of the 1/4in. Gripper fences)... too tedious.
 Don't like running my hand over the blade with the Gripper, especially since plastic kickbacks are fast & hard, leaving your hand exposed and/or pulled into the blade. 
Bottom line-I prefer cedar push sticks because the soft wood is very forgiving if you get a push stick too close to the blade.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

Hairy, Thank yo for your comment.

Cliff.

Redoak49

Knotscot. Thank you for your thoughts and comments.

Cliff.

DoubleDD.

Hi Dave. Thank you for your advice.

Cliff.

WhyMe, Jim Rochester, MT_Stringer, Harry, Cllin, Tootles, HoirizontalMike. Thank you very much for your Advice, comments, Thoughts. Very much appreciated.

Regards,

Cliff


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

At least half of my cuts at the table saw are thinner strips or cuts that work better with the blade guard removed. Let's face it; on, off, on, off. I took it off and it never went back on. Never bothered me to have my hand go over the spinning blade using the Gripper. Your hand is well removed. With a properly set up table saw, I have no issues with kickback. With longer pieces though I do have issues with the leading edge lifting up as I said earlier. Gripper works great for that. I haven't used them on the router table at all. Most of my work there is with larger pieces where I don't need any support. If I were to do it over again, all I would need is one without all the extra crap for my lead hand on the table saw.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow love my gripprs. Had them forever. Great tools and, I would not want to pass the wood through without them holding down both sides of that blade. It eliminates that kickback. I even use them on my jointer.

If you need to rip small stips even better. I also like that i can replace the parts for which i've had to from so much use. Also with the offset side panels, they are great for holding down stock as I pass it through the router table

So many usese, but (and I do believe) if you don't feel safe with something don't do it. So for you may not be the tool but you may want to give em a try again.

Have a good one.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I bought the Micro Jig splitter at the same time I bought the Grr Ripper. I haven't yet used it , but I did install it into a new ts insert. Well, not new, I bought it with the others, 5 or 6 years ago.It's made by the same people that make the Grr Ripper.Here's a pic of making the drill guide for the splitter.










I just moved the tablesaw into the basement from the garage. I will be using it more than ever now.


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

I bought one as an impulse buy a little while ago, but have come to really like it when I need it. I tend to use it the most while making end grain cutting boards. Cut all but one of my peices with a table saw sled, then set my fence and use the gripper to get the last end grain block from the original slab.


----------



## OCristo (Nov 15, 2016)

> Maybe I am over cautious. I bought 2 GRRR-RIPPERS a couple of years ago. 2014 to be precise and they are still in the boxes. I just don t feel safe with the thought of my hands only a few inches above a large spinning steel blade.


I am with you… Although Grrr-rippers look great they aren´t for me as I do not feel comfortable with a rotating saw just some millimeters from my hands just separated for some plastics… I prefer by far push sticks. Additionally I can I use a couple of them for the last twenty five years… yes, they are the same ones I made when I purchased my table saw.

Regards,


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> Maybe I am over cautious. I bought 2 GRRR-RIPPERS a couple of years ago. 2014 to be precise and they are still in the boxes. I just don t feel safe with the thought of my hands only a few inches above a large spinning steel blade.
> 
> I am with you… Although Grrr-rippers look great they aren´t for me as I do not feel comfortable with a rotating saw just some millimeters from my hands just separated for some plastics… I prefer by far push sticks. Additionally I can I use a couple of them for the last twenty five years… yes, they are the same ones I made when I purchased my table saw.
> 
> ...


I hear what you are saying, but if the blade is only protruding 1/2 of the gullet above the work piece, there is no way to get to your hand. Right? I feels good to have a solid fixture to push the work piece through and past the blade with ease.

I bought the 1/8th inch accessory and will probably keep it attached. Works good and will be there if I need to make some thin rips at 1/4 inch or so.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Other than being wider, I don't see any real advantage to them over a push shoe (not stick) made out of scrap wood for free. Is there? Throw in a homemade feather board or two, and it sure seems like a much more workable solution, and a heck of a lot cheaper 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> Other than being wider, I don t see any real advantage to them over a push shoe (not stick) made out of scrap wood for free. Is there? Throw in a homemade feather board or two, and it sure seems like a much more workable solution, and a heck of a lot cheaper
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


One thing I noticed, is the Gripprrrrr maintains contact with the off cut and it is pushed past the saw as is the piece between the blade and fence. I like that and believe it will help reduce the possibility of some sort of kick back.

Note I was leery of spending that much money for a glorified push stick, of which I have several, but now I am glad I did. I've made it 67 years so far, and still have my fingers. Hopefully, this will help me make it a few more.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

JimRochester. bonesbr549. Hairry. Strewbot. OCristo. MTStringer. MrUnix.

Thank you for all your wise and interesting comments. I can see that those of you whom the Grrr-Ripper feels comfortable in your hands, it is a great tool…...I fully respect your choice and wish you many hours of safe and happy woodworking. I however still don't feel right about the Grrr-Ripper and intend to leave it until I perhaps have a change of mind or attitude towards the use of this tool./ As I mentioned earlier, instinct plays a big part and so far even after hearing the positive aspects of the GrrrRipper, I think my final decision will be to stick with my Push Sticks and my Mag-Switch Feather boards.

Kind regards,

Cliff.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Anybody who has them, doesn't feel comfortable and does not use them, I would be glad to take them off your hands and will pay shipping.


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

Out of curiosity I had to measure to see how close my hand was to the spinning blade. In order to cut your hand using the GRIPPERS, the blade needs to be 3.5" above the top of the work piece and would need to cut 2.5 inches through the front of the GRIPPER before it reached your hand. I feel comfortable with that leeway. More likely your hand would slip off into the blade. Hence the importance of proper technique. Making sure you are pushing the block from behind and not trying to pull it from top of the handle. Sorry to be so anal, I just got curious after a couple said they were fearful of being so close to the blade.


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

I have one and use it all the time. Some cuts involving thin or small pieces would not be possible without it.
Just the other day I made some cuts in some 1.25 X 1.25" blocks with no problem.
Running it over the blade with my hand was a little unsettling at first but after some experience feels very safe.
In general I don't like push sticks because they do not apply downward pressure on the wood.
I have an old Craftsman TS with a ZCI and Freud Premier Fusion TK blade and have no kick back with that setup.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I wouldn't pay full price for a Grippper but did buy one on sale a few years ago for $30 and don't regret it. They are well made and well designed. I have a variety of pushsticks for different situations. Don't want to use one? ... Then don't use one. Pretty much my approach to these things.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

> Anybody who has them, doesn t feel comfortable and does not use them, I would be glad to take them off your hands and will pay shipping.
> 
> - Redoak49


Hi Redsoak. Good comment….but even for a free GRRR-ripper the shipping from Australia to the USA would be very costly. Regards,
Cliff.



> Out of curiosity I had to measure to see how close my hand was to the spinning blade. In order to cut your hand using the GRIPPERS, the blade needs to be 3.5" above the top of the work piece and would need to cut 2.5 inches through the front of the GRIPPER before it reached your hand. I feel comfortable with that leeway. More likely your hand would slip off into the blade. Hence the importance of proper technique. Making sure you are pushing the block from behind and not trying to pull it from top of the handle. Sorry to be so anal, I just got curious after a couple said they were fearful of being so close to the blade.
> 
> - JimRochester


JimRochester. No I dont think you are being Anal. I like details myself. I fully agree with your "Stats" but even so the danger would still be if there was a bad catch and the GRRR-ripper was snatched from, your grasp your hand could still end up on top of the blade….I have made my decision not to take that risk…...Regards,
Cliff.



> I have one and use it all the time. Some cuts involving thin or small pieces would not be possible without it.
> Just the other day I made some cuts in some 1.25 X 1.25" blocks with no problem.
> Running it over the blade with my hand was a little unsettling at first but after some experience feels very safe.
> In general I don t like push sticks because they do not apply downward pressure on the wood.
> ...


Hi Joel. I am glad the GRRR-ripper has worked out ok for you. Thanks for your comments.
Regards,

Cliff.



> I wouldn t pay full price for a Grippper but did buy one on sale a few years ago for $30 and don t regret it. They are well made and well designed. I have a variety of pushsticks for different situations. Don t want to use one? ... Then don t use one. Pretty much my approach to these things.
> 
> - Rick M


Hi Rick…Yes I agree with you. "Don't want to use one then don't. I tend to always go by my gut instinct.

Regards,

Cliff.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

> I have one and use it all the time. Some cuts involving thin or small pieces would not be possible without it.
> Just the other day I made some cuts in some 1.25 X 1.25" blocks with no problem.
> Running it over the blade with my hand was a little unsettling at first but after some experience feels very safe.
> In general I don t like push sticks because they do not apply downward pressure on the wood.
> ...


Joel, I think you have a valid point about small pieces. Anything that is so short that the cut is complete before the front end of the wood reaches the riving knife / splitter can be a bit risky. The few kickback situations that I have experienced have all been small cuts. Perhaps I should add that to the list of situations where it would appropriate to take the guard off - if I did have a GRRR-Ripper. Since I am in Oz, maybe I should make the same offer to Cliff that Redoak49 did.

Regarding push sticks, I have 4 different styles - 3 of which are shown here, with the fourth being the traditional long piece of wood with a notch at one end. All apply downward pressure to the wood, even if some do it better than others. Two of them require my hands to go over the top of the blade. Those are the two that I use the least because it does worry me what would happen if I slip, but they do still have a place in my workshop for those jobs where I think they are the most appropriate choice.

Also, I think it is really important to use a featherboard whenever you can. It means that you need not worry about sideways pressure, allowing you more ability to focus on keeping the wood down as you move it forward.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

> I have one and use it all the time. Some cuts involving thin or small pieces would not be possible without it.
> Just the other day I made some cuts in some 1.25 X 1.25" blocks with no problem.
> Running it over the blade with my hand was a little unsettling at first but after some experience feels very safe.
> In general I don t like push sticks because they do not apply downward pressure on the wood.
> ...


G'day Tootles. I will most likely hang on to the GRRR-Ripper until I decide what to do…..so at the moment it is not on the market.

Kind regards,

Cliff.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Cliff you are doing the right thing. If you are uncomfortable with it then don't use it. That's when accidents happen either you are uncomfortable with it or complacent with it. Either is a bad thing.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> Joel, I think you have a valid point about small pieces. *Anything that is so short that the cut is complete before the front end of the wood reaches the riving knife / splitter can be a bit risky. The few kickback situations that I have experienced have all been small cuts.* Perhaps I should add that to the list of situations where it would appropriate to take the guard off - if I did have a GRRR-Ripper. Since I am in Oz, maybe I should make the same offer to Cliff that Redoak49 did.
> 
> Also, I think it is really important to use a featherboard whenever you can. It means that you need not worry about sideways pressure, allowing you more ability to focus on keeping the wood down as you move it forward.
> - Tootles


*BINGO THAT!*

Just this past month I had a kick-back while trying to cut a ~6in. X 5in. piece of Claro Walnut with a zero clearance insert (read NO riving knife).


























It threw both push sticks AND the board struck me square in the gut. That is blunt force trauma and not a cut. Lesson learned for me is to KEEP MY YELLOW BOARD BUDDIES (anti-kickback) mounted, particularly when suing ZCIs. NOTE: The same kind of kickback can happen with the Gripper since it requires removing the Board Buddies.

Using ZCIs can/are also a concern regardless, but especially so if using them with a Gripper..


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Why does the use of a ZCI require the removal of a riving knife/splitter? Don't have to do that on mine…

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

> Joel, I think you have a valid point about small pieces. *Anything that is so short that the cut is complete before the front end of the wood reaches the riving knife / splitter can be a bit risky. The few kickback situations that I have experienced have all been small cuts.* Perhaps I should add that to the list of situations where it would appropriate to take the guard off - if I did have a GRRR-Ripper. Since I am in Oz, maybe I should make the same offer to Cliff that Redoak49 did.
> 
> Also, I think it is really important to use a featherboard whenever you can. It means that you need not worry about sideways pressure, allowing you more ability to focus on keeping the wood down as you move it forward.
> - Tootles
> ...


Man that looks rough. Glad it was not more serious. I too had a kickback many years ago with my shopsmith and learned my lesson.

Prior to having my sawstop, I used the microjig splitter (made by same folks as grrrp'r), and that solved the problem. Loved how you could control how many thou pressure to apply to piece either against the fence or to the outside, was great. You could just pop it out when not needed and the gripp'r glides right over it.

If you don't have a riving knife its a great solution


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> Why does the use of a ZCI require the removal of a riving knife/splitter? Don t have to do that on mine…
> Cheers,
> Brad
> - MrUnix


Not sure what you are saying Brad. Having looked, I didn't find out any information about your equipment, your shop, projects, etc. in your profile. Would you mind specifying precisely what you are talking about? Thanks.

Most ZCI are made simply by raising the blade through the insert. To do so requires that no riving knife is present. I suppose it is possible to scroll-saw out the insert area for the riving knife. I know that Grizzly does not even address that point in their instructions for ZCIs. Not that that is possible. It just depends on how frequently you want to do that for every single ZCI you have for dado blade widths, box-joint blades, full kerf and thin kerf blades, etc.

I did find ONE off-brand ready-made ZCI for the SawStop ONLY TS, none for the rest. Hardly a mandate for all saws.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

send them to me please …LOL :<)


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Not sure what you are saying Brad. Having looked, I didn't find out any information about your equipment, your shop, projects, etc. in your profile. Would you mind specifying precisely what you are talking about?
> - HorizontalMike


I was just curious as to why a ZCI would not allow the use of a RK/Splitter. I see that there are several ZCI/Dado plates for sale at places like Highland Woodworking that offer them both with and without the slot already machined into them (although they don't seem to have one for the SS). And if you make your own inserts, it isn't too difficult to make it also accept the RK/splitter as well.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Sunburned (Dec 26, 2016)

I got a pair of Grr-rippers for Christmas. I have only used them once but so far I am really happy with them. I feel like I have much more control over the piece I am cutting while still keeping all my fingers a safe (or safe-er) distance from the blade. Don't forget to clean them or they loose their 'grr-ripper-ness'. Just soak them in a little rubbing alcohol for bit. The official cleaning vid is here.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Cliff - No worries, it was just a bit of a tongue in cheek comment on my part. As I said before, I don't think the GRRR-Ripper would suit most of my cuts, so it has never been on my "must"have" list. I must admit though, this thread has me thinking a bit differently, so who knows what the future may bring.

Mike - your stomach looks just like mine (hairs and all ;-) ). My piece of wood was smaller though (4"x 2 1/2"x 1/2"), so all I got was a light scratch that didn't bleed the way yours did. I must admit that I do like the idea of the board buddies that you use, but I reckon they would have got in the way of the cut that got away from me. Unlike you though, I am starting to think that the GRRR-Ripper would have helped because I would have had better downward pressure over the whole of the piece of wood, done in a way that I cannot easily do with such small pieces - and if the wood does not lift, it shouldn't kick back.

As I said above, this topic has me thinking, which can only be good.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

> Cliff you are doing the right thing. If you are uncomfortable with it then don t use it. That s when accidents happen either you are uncomfortable with it or complacent with it. Either is a bad thing.
> 
> - diverlloyd


diverLLoyd. I completely agree….very wise words!!!!!!

Regards,

Cliff.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

> Joel, I think you have a valid point about small pieces. *Anything that is so short that the cut is complete before the front end of the wood reaches the riving knife / splitter can be a bit risky. The few kickback situations that I have experienced have all been small cuts.* Perhaps I should add that to the list of situations where it would appropriate to take the guard off - if I did have a GRRR-Ripper. Since I am in Oz, maybe I should make the same offer to Cliff that Redoak49 did.
> 
> Also, I think it is really important to use a featherboard whenever you can. It means that you need not worry about sideways pressure, allowing you more ability to focus on keeping the wood down as you move it forward.
> - Tootles
> ...


HorizontalMike. So sorry that you had that mishap. But glad that you were not seriously injured.

Regards,

Cliff


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

> send them to me please …LOL :<)
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony….Regards from Australia.

Cliff.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

> I got a pair of Grr-rippers for Christmas. I have only used them once but so far I am really happy with them. I feel like I have much more control over the piece I am cutting while still keeping all my fingers a safe (or safe-er) distance from the blade. Don t forget to clean them or they loose their grr-ripper-ness . Just soak them in a little rubbing alcohol for bit. The official cleaning vid is here.
> 
> - Sunburned


Great tip for caring and cleaning the GrrrRipper, I am sure this could be also applied to other tools…..Thank you for bringing this safe and practical advice to mind,

Regards,

Cliff.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

> Cliff - No worries, it was just a bit of a tongue in cheek comment on my part. As I said before, I don t think the GRRR-Ripper would suit most of my cuts, so it has never been on my "must"have" list. I must admit though, this thread has me thinking a bit differently, so who knows what the future may bring.
> 
> Mike - your stomach looks just like mine (hairs and all ;-) ). My piece of wood was smaller though (4"x 2 1/2"x 1/2"), so all I got was a light scratch that didn t bleed the way yours did. I must admit that I do like the idea of the board buddies that you use, but I reckon they would have got in the way of the cut that got away from me. Unlike you though, I am starting to think that the GRRR-Ripper would have helped because I would have had better downward pressure over the whole of the piece of wood, done in a way that I cannot easily do with such small pieces - and if the wood does not lift, it shouldn t kick back.
> 
> ...


Tootles….yes I know you were just kidding. Just a bit of good old Australian Banter, I enjoyed it.

Best wishes.

Cliff.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Grrrippers are great for all cuts that you can use them on. Not all cuts can be made with the Grrripper, but I like to keep mine handy with all of my other safety push items (ie push sticks, push shoes etc). I use it as much as I can because I like the solid feel of it on the wood/saw and I like all of the plastic and air between my hand and the blade. Just my humble opinion and sharing what works for me, in my shop. Good Luck, Work Safely and HAVE FUN!


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

> Grrrippers are great for all cuts that you can use them on. Not all cuts can be made with the Grrripper, but I like to keep mine handy with all of my other safety push items (ie push sticks, push shoes etc). I use it as much as I can because I like the solid feel of it on the wood/saw and I like all of the plastic and air between my hand and the blade. Just my humble opinion and sharing what works for me, in my shop. Good Luck, Work Safely and HAVE FUN!
> 
> - Woodbum


Hi Woodbum. Very wise comments…Thank you…I think the way you describe that GRRR_ripper is used for certain cuts but not all cuts does make a lolt of sense. I really appreciate your opinion.
Happy New Year and safe wood working to you also.

Regards,

Cliff.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

One way to illustrate the difference in control over workpieces between a grr-ripper and a conventional push stick is that you can use a grr-ripper to control workpieces on a router table.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

> One way to illustrate the difference in control over workpieces between a grr-ripper and a conventional push stick is that you can use a grr-ripper to control workpieces on a router table.
> 
> - CharlesA


Hi Charles, Yes I agree with that. I would feel much Safer using a GRRR-Ripper on a Router Table, I just feel uneasy using the GRRR-Ripper on a Table Saw.

Regards,

Cliff.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

so someone buys the gripper does not use it and then comes here and complains about them…. yea I see how the internet works now

I love my Grrr-rippers they are a wonderful product one I wish did not cost so much but a wonderful product that helps keep me safe in the shop


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

> so someone buys the gripper does not use it and then comes here and complains about them…. yea I see how the internet works now
> 
> I love my Grrr-rippers they are a wonderful product one I wish did not cost so much but a wonderful product that helps keep me safe in the shop
> 
> - playingwithmywood


Now look old Mate…I am not complaining…..I am just a novice wood worker who is trying to work safely and keep my fingers. By expressing my concern, I am not being critical of the GRRR-Ripper. I actually think it is an excellent tool. For those who feel confident in using it….isn't that what this site is all about…to seek advice???? If you read my Forum input on the GRRR-Ripper you will see I am not complaining. I actually pay compliments to the GRRR-Ripper.
I really don't understand what you mean by your statement"yea I see how the internet works now"

Any way, playingwithmywood, I sincerely wish you a Happy New Year all the way from Australia.

Kind regards and happy and safe wood working,

Cliff.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

> I like push sticks with a long flat that registers the workpiece, and catches the back edge. A simple plastic push stick doesn t work for me, because as you push down on the back of the board it can lift the front of it.
> 
> My favorite one has a saw-handle shape, and is just 3/4" ply with eased edges.
> 
> - pintodeluxe


I agree. Mine even has a hand saw type handle. I like a push stick (and it's a lot more than a stick) that pushed down on at least 10" of the top of the wood.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

> I like push sticks with a long flat that registers the workpiece, and catches the back edge. A simple plastic push stick doesn t work for me, because as you push down on the back of the board it can lift the front of it.
> 
> My favorite one has a saw-handle shape, and is just 3/4" ply with eased edges.
> 
> ...


Yes I also agree. I just feel more confident with a push stick. I have seen folk use the one you describe with the hand saw type handle…I like that style. I must look into making one. Thank you for your input.

regards,

Cliff.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Cliff:
Have a Happy New Year as well, living in one of my "bucket list" places to visit. Also, thanks for the kind words. They seem to be in short supply here in the good old USA lately.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Ditto on using the Gripper on a router table. THAT is quite reasonable. But when I'm trimming boards and running wood on both sides of the TS blade, I trust my anti-kickback Yellow Board Buddies to take care of the fence side of the cut.

And regarding my recent kickback, I was being too lazy to change blades and set up my TS crosscut sled to cut short pieces. Lesson learned… haste makes waste and that can hurt you… }8-O


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

I also use one of the saw handle style push sticks. It's a store bought one I inherited from my father when he passed. On that one, the lowest part of the handle is lower than the handle on my GRIPPER. So it actually puts your hand 1/2" closer to the blade. Measure your push stick, if your hand gets closer than 3.5" to the top of the work piece then your concern is misplaced.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I have been thinking about this and have come to MY opinion "RE-Gripper",... Gripper DOES NOT make all cuts safer! This is NOT a political opinion, just the truth… and the truth is the truth… I understand that many feel that the Gripper is a gift from the Hinterlands for their blooming WW skills.

All I am saying is that DO NOT feel "safe" just because you followed the "Gripper" instructions. There is much more information out there that THEY may have not have shared that may be of interest. Be safe out there, other anti-kickback devices are very important and should be to considered as well.


----------



## Boghog (Dec 30, 2016)

Jeremy Schmidt on YouTube makes great alternatives to the grippers that look great. When time allows, I'm making those.


----------



## SJ881 (Mar 24, 2016)

I bought Mine after my Significant Other watched me Cutting pieces on the Table saw, using push sticks " gotta be a safer way than that" got the Grippper and have not looked back. keep it hanging on the angle adjust handle. use it for TS and Router Table


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Avoid kickback - stand to the left of the blade . . .

M


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

> I also use one of the saw handle style push sticks. It s a store bought one I inherited from my father when he passed. On that one, the lowest part of the handle is lower than the handle on my GRIPPER. So it actually puts your hand 1/2" closer to the blade. Measure your push stick, if your hand gets closer than 3.5" to the top of the work piece then your concern is misplaced.
> 
> - JimRochester


Hi JimRochter. Very good and sensible tip regarding the distance and the method of measuring distance.
Thank yopu,
Regards,
Cliff.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

> I have been thinking about this and have come to MY opinion "RE-Gripper",... Gripper DOES NOT make all cuts safer! This is NOT a political opinion, just the truth… and the truth is the truth… I understand that many feel that the Gripper is a gift from the Hinterlands for their blooming WW skills.
> 
> All I am saying is that DO NOT feel "safe" just because you followed the "Gripper" instructions. There is much more information out there that THEY may have not have shared that may be of interest. Be safe out there, other anti-kickback devices are very important and should be to considered as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

> Jeremy Schmidt on YouTube makes great alternatives to the grippers that look great. When time allows, I m making those.
> 
> - Boghog


Hi Boghog. Thank you. I will have a look at Jeremy Schmidt's youtube tonight.
Regards,
Cliff.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

> I bought Mine after my Significant Other watched me Cutting pieces on the Table saw, using push sticks " gotta be a safer way than that" got the Grippper and have not looked back. keep it hanging on the angle adjust handle. use it for TS and Router Table
> 
> - SJ881


Hi, I am pleased that you find the GRRR-Ripper a help in the shop.
Regards,

Cliff.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

> Avoid kickback - stand to the left of the blade . . .
> 
> M
> 
> - Madmark2


Hi -MadMark2,
Yes I firmly believe in standing away and out of the line of fire.

Regards,

Cliff.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> I really don t understand what you mean by your statement"yea I see how the internet works now"
> Cliff.
> - Cliff


its simple you said "Maybe I am over cautious. I bought 2 GRRR-RIPPERS a couple of years ago. 2014 to be precise and they are still in the boxes. I just don't feel safe with the thought of my hands only a few inches above a large spinning steel blade."

basically it sounds like you bought something did not use it enough to understand its benefits and use it enough to give them a chance and then go on the internet and say hey I bought this and they did not live up to your expectations

then others come and read you posts and then do not give the product a chance because of the unjustified negative opinion you see this all the time when looking at product reviews when people buy things that they should not use because they do not have the skill or knowledge needed for the products and then they post 1 star reviews when the product does not do what it clearly was never meant to do

people in the shop should use yea what works best for them and clearly one solution does not fit all unfortunately with this hobby or profession woodworkers are always finding more things they need to buy or more jigs you need to make to keep everything safe and high quality at the same time


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

> I really don t understand what you mean by your statement"yea I see how the internet works now"
> Cliff.
> - Cliff
> 
> ...


playingwithmywood. I am sorry if I have offended you. But I stand by what I said regarding ," Maybe being over cautious" 
I in no way said anything that would influence anybody to Purchase or not Purchase the GRRR-Ripper. Perhaps read my Forum input more carefully.
By hearing other folks thoughts on the matter is a great help to me as a Novice Wood Worker in trying to understand the function of this tool for my own safety.

Kind regards,

Cliff.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> I really don t understand what you mean by your statement"yea I see how the internet works now"
> Cliff.
> - Cliff
> 
> ...


Please take the time and share with us at Lumberjocks. Lumberjocks is a TWO-WAY street. I have tried to see what you offer and checked out your Profile before making any judgements. Unfortunately, you do not have anything posted even though you have been here 3-years. I understand how Lumberjocks like Cliff, and others, view what you say with hesitation and pause:

*View playingwithmywood's: home workshop projects (0) blog (0) reviews (2) forum topics (0) buddies (4) favorites (714) 
playingwithmywood has not posted workshop details so far.*


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

> I really don t understand what you mean by your statement"yea I see how the internet works now"
> Cliff.
> - Cliff
> 
> ...


Thank you -HorizontalMike. Very kind of you to say what you said…I feel heaps better now. I was wondering how I could have possibly offended anyone. I have read and re read my original Forum comment and really cant see that there is anything offensive in what I said….I actually made favourable comments regarding the GRRR-Ripper and did not in any way complain or say anything bad about it…..Just being cautious from a safety point of view and was hoping to get advice from other Lumber Jocks. I don't think there is anymore I can say regarding my Forum comment.

Kind regards,

Cliff.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Does this need to become a war of words….it is not useful but at times entertaining.

Clearly, there is not one unique solution for push sticks or jigs. I find the Grrippers to be useful for *ME* in some situations but not all.

I believe what is important is that people think through what is needed to work safely. Obviously, the picture of a hairy stomach with a cut and bruise represents what not to do.

We would be better off if people would post pictures of theirs sticks or push devices and describe how they work.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Playingwithmywood, I am also going to disagree with you and come out in support of Cliff. When I read his initial post, it was very clear to me that he used the word "I" to take personal responsibility for his concerns and actions. He did not criticize the GRRR-Ripper in any way, nor did he compare it to any expectations that he may, or may not, have had. The subsequent posts, all of which I have read (and subsequently re-read before writing this) and some of which I wrote, might express different opinions, but I still do not see any that shoot down the GRRR-Ripper and a "terrible" product.

As I see it, Cliff came on and said he had these two GRRR-Rippers in his workshop that are effectively expensive white elephants (my words here, not Cliff's) because he has never used them - and that is because he has been uncomfortable about having his hand go over the top of the blade. A number of people have indicated that they have used it safely and expressed their opinion that they like the product. Now that is a good outcome for Cliff, because he may reconsider his concerns and fell reassured enough to try the GRRR-Ripper himself with a little more confidence.

Along the way, a number of other people, myself included, have said that the GRRR-Ripper could be useful for some cuts but not all. The usual range of alternatives have been proposed and discussed that we all learn from. I'm particularly grateful to Joel for his comment about small pieces, for example, as I had not considered the GRRR-Ripper for these. HorizontalMike pointed out that you have not posted much in the time that you have been a member of LJs, but I can see that you have been a member for 3 years. Surely you have had enough time to know that this range of opinions is normal?

Personally, I have found this topic to very useful. Thank you, Cliff, for starting it. I had previously written off the GRRR-Ripper as being unsuitable for my work methods, but I have found myself reconsidering this as I have worked out that some of the work I do might be more safely done with a GRRR-Ripper. I am actually seriously thinking that I should buy one. I am "giving the product a chance" - and this came out of what was criticized as a negative opinion.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

> Does this need to become a war of words….it is not useful but at times entertaining.
> 
> Clearly, there is not one unique solution for push sticks or jigs. I find the Grrippers to be useful for *ME* in some situations but not all.
> 
> ...


Redoak49. No war of words as far I am concerned. I was just seeking advice and a LumberJock took it the wrong way and somehow thought I was complaining and being critical.

Thank you for your interest in my post and for the excellent tips and thoughtful advice you have offered.

Kind regards,

Cliff.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

> Playingwithmywood, I am also going to disagree with you and come out in support of Cliff. When I read his initial post, it was very clear to me that he used the word "I" to take personal responsibility for his concerns and actions. He did not criticize the GRRR-Ripper in any way, nor did he compare it to any expectations that he may, or may not, have had. The subsequent posts, all of which I have read (and subsequently re-read before writing this) and some of which I wrote, might express different opinions, but I still do not see any that shoot down the GRRR-Ripper and a "terrible" product.
> 
> As I see it, Cliff came on and said he had these two GRRR-Rippers in his workshop that are effectively expensive white elephants (my words here, not Cliff s) because he has never used them - and that is because he has been uncomfortable about having his hand go over the top of the blade. A number of people have indicated that they have used it safely and expressed their opinion that they like the product. Now that is a good outcome for Cliff, because he may reconsider his concerns and fell reassured enough to try the GRRR-Ripper himself with a little more confidence.
> 
> ...


-Tootles, Thank you for your very clear understanding of what I had said. I find it amazing that such a friendly comment seeking advice on a device/woodworking product could cause such angst from a fellow L.J.

Anyway, at least there has been a lot of folk who love the GRRR-Ripper and have given me insight into their use of the GRRR-Ripper, this is certainly appreciated.

All the best Tootles, I wish you Many hours of Happy and safe wood working. I think I will make a pot of tea now and enjoy some Arnotts Gingernut Biscuits to go with it. It has been a long couple of days Ha Ha.

Regards,

Cliff.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

feel free to disagree with me

he said he is not comfortable with them but then he said he had not used them

so it is only logical to see that he is not comfortable with them cause he did not use them

if you always set your blade height no more then 1 half tooth above you material the gripper should give you more then enough protection to keep you hand out of the blade

maybe watching videos of others doing it right would help






and


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

yes I have no projects but I have 259 posts in 1087 days

maybe projects are not my thing 
maybe I cannot share my projects to do contractual restrictions 
maybe I am just a troll bot on the internet

people do not like me in real life for speaking the truth so I totally understand why people do not like truth being pointed out here either


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

> yes I have no projects but I have 259 posts in 1087 days
> 
> maybe projects are not my thing
> maybe I cannot share my projects to do contractual restrictions
> ...


G'day -playingwithmywood,

Thank you very much for adding those links regarding the use of the Grrr-Ripper. Yes I have seen those and watched them many times. They are great and really informative videos and I actually enjoy watching them. I just have this concern about having my hand over the blade even though it is not exposed and my hand is quite a reasonable distance from where the blade is. That is all my comment was all about. No complaints or criticism of the GRRR-Ripper.
Thanks also for your advice about the blade height.

Mate, don't worry about not putting any projects on the L JS Site, that's fine. It is a personal choice or as you say, maybe due to contractual restrictions.

You are probably in real life a really nice person . But in speaking the truth, perhaps be a little more gentle and allow for the imperfections of others. I don't want to argue with you, I would rather be on friendly terms with other folk. If ever you do add a project , I will enjoy looking at what you have created OKAY?

Now we are L J Mates. And as a Mate I wish you all the very best for 2017. May you have many hours of happy and safe wood working.

Kind regards,

Cliff.


----------

